# Neoprene vs Felt



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I love the pro choice ones and about the hair, I had the same experience. I realy doubt it was hair being ripped out but instead hair that was already shedding and sticking to the girth. 

The biggest pros for me with the neoprene is very minimal slipping if any and they're so easy to clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite cinch is actually this one. I absolutely love it. I had a felt cinch for a while and it ended up rolling up on the edges and wearing sores on my horses. I never have liked neoprene, I am not quite sure why.

Professional's Choice - Western Products - RCM


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We used to use fleece girths all the time - but then, we weren't in the saddle every day, either. Didn't have any trouble with ours bunching like some people did, and never had any kind of sore from the girth. They were bad about picking up stick tights at the edges, but I just trimmed them a bit and combed out most of the stick tights with the dog's slicker brush. When they got dirty, I could just throw them in the washing machine and dryer. Never had a problem with them drawing up.

Those fleece girths are harder to find these days - around here anyway. I bought a neoprene girth and tried it out. Good thing we have horses that aren't up to an all day ride right now. The girth left big bald patches on DJ's belly and sides after just an hour's ride. No sores, I can only assume that it just pulled the hair out - unless the ride was short enough that sores didn't have a chance to develop.

I don't like felt - there's just something about it that leaves me cold. I am going to look harder for the old fleece girths like we used to use. They were very similar to the one you use, Smrobs - but yours is much nicer being real wool.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't ride western very often, but when i do I have a cinch that looks like this;


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love love love the weaver smartcinches. They make them felt backed and they are sooooo easy to cinch up! You can actually tighten while aboard! They have a roller buckle like an english girth. Check those out!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Zeke said:


> I love the pro choice ones and about the hair, I had the same experience. I realy doubt it was hair being ripped out but instead hair that was already shedding and sticking to the girth.
> 
> The biggest pros for me with the neoprene is very minimal slipping if any and they're so easy to clean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with you. My western and my english girth are both Pro Choice neoprene. I don't like the felt much, because all girths I've seen looked very dirty. I clean my neoprene after EVERY ride, but I highly doubt the felt can be cleaned that often.

Actually here is come the question. Smrobs, how often and how do you clean that cinch?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I use the Weaver mohair, roper, Smart Cinch. I found it easy to clean and seems to last forever. I do switch off to the neoprene Classic Equine roper from time to time and used the Professional's Choice neoprene for years (even though I will not use a neoprene saddle pad). I agree that the matted hair is just shed not rub. If you look at any cinch, there is always hair left behind.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't like the felt much, because all girths I've seen looked very dirty. I clean my neoprene after EVERY ride, but I highly doubt the felt can be cleaned that often.


I have hospital felt. Throw them in the washing machine. Wash with dreft or other gentle detergent and hang to dry. Good as new.

One problem with the neoprene - sand can get in and not get out. Several friends who used them distance riding ended up with some nasty girth galls.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> I have hospital felt. Throw them in the washing machine. Wash with dreft or other gentle detergent and hang to dry. Good as new.
> 
> One problem with the neoprene - sand can get in and not get out. Several friends who used them distance riding ended up with some nasty girth galls.


mls, sorry for dumb question, but do you put the whole cinch in washing machine or it's removable? 

Yes, I see what you are saying about sand and distance riding. But my ride is usually up to 1 hour (little longer if I go on trail).  So far nothing in 3 years (knock on wood, of course).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> (even though I will not use a *neoprene saddle pad*).


I tried it once under my western saddle. Was bucked off right on spot. :lol: HATED was not even a right word for my mare to react to it.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

u ride western of coarse right?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to thread jack but whats the deal with neoprene saddle pads? I dont use one, I opt for a pretty flippin expensive natural sheepskin one. I do, however, have a friend who uses one and her horse has been very naughty lately. Do you think the saddle pad could be the problem?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> My favorite cinch is actually this one.
> 
> Professional's Choice - Western Products - RCM



It's a 26 inch? You use a 26 inch cinch on a QH? The cinch I have now is 30 I believe.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> mls, sorry for dumb question, but do you put the whole cinch in washing machine or it's removable?


Not dumb at all. I throw the whole thing in. I usually have horse towels that need to be washed at the same time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> Do you think the saddle pad could be the problem?


100% in my case. She had a nasty expression on her "face" when I started riding and when I got to canter she went into bucking. Changed the pad to the fleece one (I usually use) - like nothing happened. I also tried "neoprene-type" english pads and while she doesn't buck she definitely preferred soft cotton pads. I remember someone else (Vidaloco?) said she can't use neoprene on her horses as well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Actually here is come the question. Smrobs, how often and how do you clean that cinch?


I will usually just use the hose with a pressure nozzle on it every few days and then leave it hanging out overnight to dry or use a different one for a day or two while it does dry. But, my cinches get more wear than most normal people's. For me, 5 days would be the equivalent of about 15 to 20 moderate to hard rides.



ridesapaintedpony said:


> It's a 26 inch? You use a 26 inch cinch on a QH? The cinch I have now is 30 I believe.


No, I don't usually have a 26, that is just the size that came up when I searched for my brand. I usually use a 30 but I do keep a couple of 28s on hand for when I ride smaller girthed horses.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> No, I don't usually have a 26, that is just the size that came up when I searched for my brand. I usually use a 30 but I do keep a couple of 28s on hand for when I ride smaller girthed horses.


Thank you. I was thinking my cinch was waaaaay to big there for a minute.


----------

